

Unix on the Game Boy Advance (2004) - omnibrain
http://www.kernelthread.com/publications/gbaunix/

======
userbinator
According to
[http://www.dwelch.com/gba/dhry.htm](http://www.dwelch.com/gba/dhry.htm) the
GBA's CPU can manage approximately 7.35 dhrystone MIPS running native code.
Would be interesting to see what the emulated PDP-11 can do, and compare that
with a real PDP-11 (<1 DMIPS, according to various sources.)

------
mnw21cam
Okay, so it's 5th edition Unix running on a PDP-11 emulator. Slightly less
interesting than a Unix running directly, but fun nevertheless.

~~~
Igglyboo
I wonder why he did this, would it be a lot harder to just port unix instead?

~~~
mnw21cam
Given the PDP-11 emulator is described as being "highly portable", it's
probably easier to port the emulator than Unix.

------
samsaga2
Unix on a msx computer (browser included!)

[http://uzix.sourceforge.net/uzix2.0/index.php?page=scrsht&la...](http://uzix.sourceforge.net/uzix2.0/index.php?page=scrsht&lang=us)

------
fibo
I tryed it, and launched an `ls` using the joypad :)

------
zhemao
Wow, that's pretty cool. But how do you burn the emulator and OS image onto
the game cartridge?

~~~
aaronem
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_Boy_Advance_flash_cartridg...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_Boy_Advance_flash_cartridge)

